# App PDF



## Gsgsd (4 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

je suis à la recherche d'une application Iphone pour lire des fichiers PDF, iWork, Office. Je souhaiterez également pouvoir les gérer par des dossiers.

J'ai regardé PDF Reader Pro, qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Gsgsd (4 Janvier 2010)

Il y a la fonction recherche sur du texte ?


----------

